

APIs are Copyrightable - windust
http://www.crn.com/news/applications-os/300072804/oracle-wins-appeal-in-google-android-suit-court-rules-it-can-copyright-java-apis.htm

======
tiquorsj
What is "Supreme Court Law" exactly?

~~~
extra88
It's de facto law based on previous Supreme Court decisions. If the facts of
this case are very comparable to previous cases the Supreme Court has heard
(or decided not to hear), it's reasonable to assume the outcome would be the
same.

